# Pellets in a Propane Smoker?



## rsather (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been looking for some new flavors to try and smoke with.  I ran across BBQr's Delight (http://bbqrsdelight.com/)

I have a Smoke Hollow 34" upright propane smoker and have always used woodchips.  Looking for input as to the use of Pellets in my smoker/smokers like it.  Do the pellets work, how fast do they burn, etc?

Help!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 29, 2011)

This question was posted before, by me, because I was interested in using pellets. The consesus was it should work ok but be careful of the pellets used & check ingredients. The pellets should be actual wood of the flavor mentioned and not just have flavoring added. Here's the link....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103841/wood-pellets-for-smoking  .

I have since decided to go with the AMNS. Great gadget with loads of flavors to choose from, takes the guesswork outta it and works like a charm for both cold and hot smokes. Haven't thought about pellets since....


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 29, 2011)

rsather,

You live very close to me my friend!

What flavors are you looking for?

Pellets can burn up quickly, because they're compressed sawdust.

If you're looking to try some out, I just got 1/2 ton in and would offer you a couple pounds to try for "Free"

PM me and we can hook up

Todd


----------

